# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  VPN et serveur FTP

## Jiraiya42

Salut,

J'aimerai faire un serveur FTP coupl avec du VPN pour que les changes client/serveur soient scuriss dans le "tunnel" VPN. Je me demande comment je peux indiquer aux clients et au serveur de passer par le VPN. Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ? Je suis sous Windows XP et pous le serveur je pensais utiliser FileZilla.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Aramis

Bonjour,

pour votre utilisation passer par un VPN serai trop complexe aussi bien au niveau du deployment materiel que logiciel, c'est pourquoi il serai plus judicieux de passer directement par S-FTP. Si jamais votre site FTP n'est la que pour les telechargements alors il vaut mieux passer par HTTP-S et avoir l'interface d'upload cache des clients.

Les solutions "simples" sont souvent les meilleurs.

Ar@mi$

----------


## Jiraiya42

> Bonjour,
> 
> pour votre utilisation passer par un VPN serai trop complexe aussi bien au niveau du deployment materiel que logiciel, c'est pourquoi il serai plus judicieux de passer directement par S-FTP. Si jamais votre site FTP n'est la que pour les telechargements alors il vaut mieux passer par HTTP-S et avoir l'interface d'upload cache des clients.
> 
> Les solutions "simples" sont souvent les meilleurs.
> 
> Ar@mi$


En fait c'est dans le cadre de mon bts je dois prsenter 5 projets techniques informatiques et ce que je voulais faire c'est le professeur qui l'a propos donc ce doit etre possible mais comment c'est plus compliqu c'est vrai, il faut que j'arrive  rediriger les requtes dans le VPN.

----------


## Aramis

Re,




> En fait c'est dans le cadre de mon bts je dois prsenter 5 projets techniques informatiques et ce que je voulais faire c'est le professeur qui l'a propos donc ce doit etre possible mais comment c'est plus compliqu c'est vrai, il faut que j'arrive  rediriger les requtes dans le VPN.


Ouah! Le prof l'a dit donc c'est possible ? eh bien j'aimerai que mes eleves pensent pareil que vous  ::mrgreen::  
Cependant je vous recommande de bien revoir le sujet (avec votre prof) et de bien lire ce qu est un VPN. Je vous rappele car lorsqu une connexion VPN est etablie *TOUTES* les requetes passent par le tunnel et cela sans distinction des application(s) demandess. Les  protocoles qui creent le tunnel VPN travaillent souvent sur la couche 2 ou 3 du model OSI et par consequent les couches superieures heritent des services offerts d'une maniere totalement transparente.

Ar@mi$

----------


## Jiraiya42

Je le test en local. J'ai cr le serveur VPN sous Windows, j'ai configur un client, a marche. J'ai cr le serveur FTP Filezilla Server (sur le serveur VPN), je tente de me connecter via ma machine cliente mais il n'y parvient pas. Pourtant j'ai bien cr un utilisateur "test" sur le serveur FTP donc je devrait pouvoir me connecter mais lorsque j'entre l'adresse IP du serveur dans le client FTP impossible de me connecter, quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Ksual

tu dois pouvoir configurer tout a sur l'interface du routeur.

un site en anglais, tu le traduis pour avoir quelques infos:

http://www.computernetworkinghelp.com/content/view/41/1/

--

----------


## Jiraiya42

Ben le routeur je n'ai pas  y toucher car les 2 PC concerns sont relis entre eux par un cable. Donc le routeur n'intervient pas.

----------


## Jiraiya42

Quand je me connecte sur la machine serveur a marche mais quand je me connecte  partir d'une machine du rseau (connectes en filaire l'un  l'autre sans intermdiaire) je n'arrive pas  me connecter, quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?

----------


## Aramis

> Je le test en local. J'ai cr le serveur VPN sous Windows, j'ai configur un client, a marche. J'ai cr le serveur FTP Filezilla Server (sur le serveur VPN), je tente de me connecter via ma machine cliente mais il n'y parvient pas. Pourtant j'ai bien cr un utilisateur "test" sur le serveur FTP donc je devrait pouvoir me connecter mais lorsque j'entre l'adresse IP du serveur dans le client FTP impossible de me connecter, quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Est ce que vous vous rendez compte que le message ci dessus contre dit votre demande d'origine? Comprenez vous qu'il y a de tres grosses differences entre vouloir "rediriger" des requetes FTP pour que celles-ci utilisent un tunnel "VPN" et vouloir faire marcher un server FTP sur un VPN. C'est a se demander si vous lisez les informations que les participants vous filent.




> Je le test en local. J'ai cr le serveur VPN sous Windows, j'ai configur un client, a marche.


Vous testez quoi en local? la connexion VPN, le server FTP ou bien les deux? Je ne suis pas un specialiste du VPN mais je crains que tester un VPN en local ne vous des fausses indications.



> J'ai cr le serveur FTP Filezilla Server (sur le serveur VPN),


Si votre projet doit etre "securiser" alors revoyez votre copie car ce choix n'est vraiment pas a recommander car il offre plusieurs vecteurs d'intrusions.



> je tente de me connecter via ma machine cliente mais il n'y parvient pas.  Pourtant j'ai bien cr un utilisateur "test" sur le serveur FTP donc je devrait pouvoir me connecter


1- Je pense qu'utiliser les bons termes est une bonne chose. Par consequent le bon terme est "depuis" et non pas "via". "Via" sous entend que votre machine relait la communication ce qui introduit encore plus de probleme.
2- Quelle est l'erreur? Est ce que le server repond aux requetes pings? Est ce que le server FTP est en route ? Avez essayer de faire un


```

```

Si cela marche alors le server FTP est effectivement actif.
3- Normalement, le VPN change l'adresse utilisee par la machine cliente. Par exemple depuis chez moi mon adresse change de 192.168.*.* a 146.176.*.* qui est l'adresse de mon organisation. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je doute qu'un essai en local marche car celui ci ne change peut etre pas l'adressage local.
4- Vous le savez surement mais la connexion VPN est une connexion virtuelle, par consequent celle ci cree une nouvelle interface. Avez vous fait en sorte que le server FTP "ecoute" sur cette nouvelle interface? 



> mais lorsque j'entre l'adresse IP du serveur dans le client FTP impossible de me connecter,


Quelle adresse exactement? l'adresse local du server FTP ou bien son adresse dans le VPN?




> Ben le routeur je n'ai pas  y toucher car les 2 PC concerns sont relis entre eux par un cable. Donc le routeur n'intervient pas.


Ca depend. Si vos 2 hotes sont connectes par un cable croise alors en effet le routeur n'intervient pas (logic). Par contre si vos cables sont connectes par le routeur alors bien entendu que le routeur intervient! En lisant ce post, je suis de plus en plus convaincu qu'un test de VPN sur le meme "sub-net" n'est pas faisable. Encore si vos machines etaient connectees sur 2 "sub-net" different style 176.10.*.* et 192.168.*.* peut etre qu'il y aurai moins de probleme dans la resolution d'adresse. Mais bon encore faut il avoir un routeur qui permettent le routage de plusieurs subnets. La plus part des routeurs domestiques ne peuvent gerer qu'un subnet a la fois (c-a-d 10.*.*.* ou 176.10.*.* et 192.168.*.*).




> Quand je me connecte sur la machine serveur a marche mais quand je me connecte  partir d'une machine du rseau (connectes en filaire l'un  l'autre sans intermdiaire) je n'arrive pas  me connecter, quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?


Ca me fait penser que vous ne nous avez toujours pas indiquer sur quelle source vous vous basez pour la configuration de votre systeme. Peut on avoir cette source, histoire de verifier si les auteurs pensent que leurs explications sont "_applicables_" a un test en "_local_".

A.

----------

